# Partner app compatible with VPN software?



## azion1995 (Apr 5, 2016)

Is the Uber Partner app compatible with Android phone VPN software? In other words, if I run my VPN software while running the Uber Partner app, will the VPN prevent me from receiving pickup notices, etc.?

Thanks,
-Z


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

azion1995 said:


> Is the Uber Partner app compatible with Android phone VPN software? In other words, if I run my VPN software while running the Uber Partner app, will the VPN prevent me from receiving pickup notices, etc.?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Z


VPN software should not interfere as long as the network you are VPNing too allows you to get back out to the Internet without blocking Uber hosts.

But if it's your company you need to understand that they might block the traffic and/or question why you are hitting Uber servers via he VPN. My suggestion is its best to avoid this if you can.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Yes, it works I have PIA VPN on my phone, and tablet.


----------

